# Runescape Closes Browser, please help!!



## Laergan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, I have been playing runescape for quite some time, but took a break a few months ago. I just started again and now runescape will not load. I go to runescape.com, then i click on "free users click here to play". Once the screen gets black, my browser automatically closes with no error. I have experienced this with both Mozilla firefox and internet explorer, both of which are the latest editions. I then tried with google chrome, and the browser doesnt close. It just simply turns black and does not load when i click "free users click here to play". 

i was pretty upset, so i started booting up AVG but it only found cookies, which i deleted. I really dont know what is wrong... I found no viruses or anything else. if anyone knows what to do, please help


----------



## potatoe75 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the same problem .


----------



## Spider-Abu (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know if this might come helpful or not, but they upgraded to HD Runescape... and maybe your GFX card/System can't handle the game that way because of it's superior graphics... did you try changing the graphic settings? Not the in game one, but I remember that before you could start the game, after you choose free play, it should give you options about how good the graphics you want should be... Hope this comes at least helpful....


----------



## mattythebatty (Mar 15, 2009)

Try using their client (http://www.runescape.com/kbase/view.ws?guid=Downloads_and_Wallpapers). 
Make sure you have updated everything (Java, graphics drivers etc). If this doesn't work either, try forcing Sun Java. To get there goto Runescape homepage >> Play now >> Java Options >> Force Sun.


----------



## DavidPatterson (Jul 31, 2009)

Use the runescape client it launches the game directly from desktop. Also check firewall settings in both internet explorer and Firefox. Make sure browsers are allowing the program and if not make sure tel them too. Also Java may not be up to date.


----------

